# ASX stock market game 2010



## ggkfc (31 July 2010)

anyone in?

"Top 100

Ranking	Player name	Portfolio value
1	 Buster78, NSW	$50,667.90"

first day and someone's made 1% already!


----------



## Matty (31 July 2010)

*Re: Anyone in ASX stock market game?*

I'm in it. First day and ranked 37 in the state out of about 700. I feel so pro 

My plan is to simply trend trade and collect dividend where possible. Be interesting to see what return if any. 

Cheers.


----------



## noie (31 July 2010)

Ha, 

while setting up this game, (trading the biggest % loser since Jan) and looking for changes in the company's status, news buyouts ets i found *EFE*

http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp...=43320&chddi=86400&chls=Ohlc&q=ASX:EFE&ntsp=0

added it to my live portfolio


----------



## easylikesunday (2 August 2010)

Im sitting on $52,391.84 at the moment but the game hasnt updated the rankings since the 30th.

??


----------



## noie (2 August 2010)

easylikesunday said:


> Im sitting on $52,391.84 at the moment but the game hasnt updated the rankings since the 30th.
> 
> ??




I think it says somewhere it updates overnight.


----------



## easylikesunday (3 August 2010)

Game updated.

Sitting 23rd nationally. 9th by state!

Not a bad start for a newbie trader!


----------



## jbocker (3 August 2010)

easylikesunday said:


> Game updated.
> 
> Sitting 23rd nationally. 9th by state!
> 
> Not a bad start for a newbie trader!




Well done Easy! Played this game a few times and the best I ever got was about 30th in the state (early in the comp) and tried to get into the top 100 Nationally. But failed miserably in the end, I think below the average. I think the updates happen early morning about 4-ish on the next trading day. I have two hydrocarbon stocks one is WPL, others are QBE and BLD.

Good luck.


----------



## GCrenegade (3 August 2010)

I have got the biggest allotment of LNC shares I could so after the announcement today i'm hoping to move up that ladder over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## AlexL (4 August 2010)

I had a look at this game the other night, I don't like the fact that it won't let you set stop loss points as well as limiting the number of stocks available for purchase. Another gripe I've got is that the portfolio overview doesn't show your current profit/loss on individual stocks.

I think it's a good initiative that needs some refinement.

Alex


----------



## jbocker (4 August 2010)

Hey I just checked my ranking  189 nationally and 16 for the state (WA). Hey IF I keep this up I could nearly convince myself I know what I am talking about.

If i am still there in two days I am definetly FIGJAM.   :arsch:


----------



## jbocker (5 August 2010)

OK I can be FIGJAM in the office today! 
I am number 2 in the state (19 nationally)

Now gotta make up a strategy for spruiking purposes..


----------



## easylikesunday (5 August 2010)

Portfolio total $53,081.84

Im awaiting tonights update


----------



## noie (5 August 2010)

I am full on WDC shares, wonder how they will treat the dividend?


----------



## easylikesunday (6 August 2010)

National ranking 20 of 8884 
State ranking 7 of 2050 

Made my first trade tonight. Hopefully I stick around the top 20..


----------



## 8redleaf (6 August 2010)

Well done to those who are on higher end of the ranking. I'm doing something wrong. lol. Bought about 6 shares - gain few hundreds on 1 day and decline by more or less the same amount the following day. Can't seem to move far from $50,000. Any tips?


----------



## jbocker (8 August 2010)

8redleaf said:


> Well done to those who are on higher end of the ranking. I'm doing something wrong. lol. Bought about 6 shares - gain few hundreds on 1 day and decline by more or less the same amount the following day. Can't seem to move far from $50,000. Any tips?




Hi there 8redleaf. Just a game, but good to write down why you picked the stocks you choose and what strategy you are going to apply to hold or sell them. Have an overall strategy for the game too. Then see how you go with the shares or more importantly how you stick to your strategy. Note what 'changes' to your strategy you make. After a time retrospectively look at your trades.
End of the game what did you learn about yourself as much as the stocks.

Good luck.


----------



## 8redleaf (19 August 2010)

not doing well with the game at the moment, certainly learning a lot of things though.


----------



## wat ok (14 September 2010)

sorry for the late bump but
i'm playing this game for the first time too it's been really fascinating i really wish i could spend more time on it though

i'm such a newbie though. My performance has been very average so far. There are so many companies I've never heard of so I just split my portfolio equally into 5 blue chip companies such as major retailer woolsworths and real estate developer westfield (not sure if this one fits the blue chip definition). I remember when I first started I tried to put 50% of my portfolio invested into Woolies but due to the ASX diversification rule I could only put a little over 10, 000 into the company. lol!

My best trade so far has been dumping some random online business for WestPac. I couldn't go to sleep and I was watching late night Your Money Your Call on Sky Business and some old man made a live call... I swear he sounded like he was gonna die on national television but he made some enquiries about the Westpac share price. One of the panelist did a technical analyst and I was like omg thats right, buy low sell high.

I am completely clueless with fundamental analysis. I can read basic financial statement but something like a CEO takeover means nothing to me. Can I learn anything from just reading the daily newspaper or something like that?
Also I've already seen national leaders breaking into the 60k. How do they do it? How often do they make trades? How often do you guys make trades?


----------

